# Martin's Aquarium



## dantedevotee (Mar 16, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone remembers Martins Aquarium outside Philadelphia, Jenkinstown I believe it was one of the largest pet stores in the 70's and a aquarists dream!


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I remember it. Visited it once in the late '80's. A really cool store with great fish.


----------



## Erik333 (May 15, 2015)

I was lucky enough to live about a mile away and work there as a teenager. I really developed my love for the hobby as a result of that job. I'm still in touch w/ some who I used to work with and there is a facebook page for former employees. That store was one-of-a-kind and we'll never see anything like it ever again.


----------

